# Lateral Transfers



## extraining guy (Jul 31, 2005)

I noticed that the lateral transfers that some departments are offering (Cambridge,Everett) are not here. Is that site policy or no one knows of them? Alot of officers, especially from my department are looking to go elsewhere. Not me (20+years and stripes. I'm not going anywhere but the retirement home, the sooner the better, comeon 75/25) Just a question


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

usually when a department goes looking for laterals, they send something out over the teletype.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

task: News > file: jobfile tell them to look there


----------



## extraining guy (Jul 31, 2005)

I know that they do the teletype thing I was just wondering why they aren't on this site. 
Thanks for the info


----------

